# Nutless Bolt



## skiprat (Jan 16, 2011)

I've been playing with my nuts and bolts again!!:biggrin:
I must admit, that's when I have the most fun.:tongue: 
There is actually only one small bolt here. That's the part that has the hex head. It is unscrewed from the body shaft to change the refill. The body is one complete piece. The 'cap' was simply a piece of M12 x 1.75mm all thread drilled and tapped with M10 x 1mm. All in stainless steel.

I love making these 'fun' ones and hope you like it too:biggrin:


----------



## Timebandit (Jan 16, 2011)

This is sick!!!!!

Nice Skip!!!


----------



## seamus7227 (Jan 16, 2011)

Good God that is Madness!!!! I love it Steve!! Great job


----------



## Curly (Jan 16, 2011)

Cool pen. 

My problem with it would be loosing it on a bench among all the other fasteners. :frown:

Pete


----------



## Jim15 (Jan 16, 2011)

Absolutly awesome work. Skip you sure know how to make a mere mortal feel humble. Great work.


----------



## EBorraga (Jan 16, 2011)

Steven, I gotta say, you're the man. How do you change the refill in it??


----------



## omb76 (Jan 16, 2011)

Way cool!!


----------



## ldb2000 (Jan 16, 2011)

This has to be my favorite Skiprat special of all time !!! Only you would think of making a bolt pen !!!!
** 
*Bravo !!!!!*


----------



## greggas (Jan 16, 2011)

Skip;

Your work, as always, leads the way in uniqueness and originality.  Nice job.  I agree with Butch....I think this one is my favorite.  Thanks for the inspiration


----------



## maxman400 (Jan 16, 2011)

WOW! at first I thought it was before and after photos, then I realized the threads is the cap, That's just way to cool.


----------



## workinforwood (Jan 16, 2011)

I think it's really super Steve, totally radical!  I wonder if you could take a nut the same size as the head on that bolt, cut it at one of the corners, then heat it up and bend it open to make a short stubby clip welded on to the side of the bolt head.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jan 16, 2011)

Steven ... you are just soooooooo very lucky I DO have a barrier between my brain and my finger tips because you give me some really good openings ... but they shall stay unspoken and I will simply tell you that again you have created another masterpiece. One of these days I hope I am lucky enough to own one of your pieces of perfection (I already have a couple in mind that I will be saving my pennies for!!)

Excellent work my friend!!!!! :biggrin:

Mrs


----------



## Timebandit (Jan 16, 2011)

But then it wouldnt be incognito!!!!This way no one knows its a pen till you tell them.I originally though it was a before and after picture at first to.Very cool!!!



workinforwood said:


> I think it's really super Steve, totally radical!  I wonder if you could take a nut the same size as the head on that bolt, cut it at one of the corners, then heat it up and bend it open to make a short stubby clip welded on to the side of the bolt head.


----------



## witz1976 (Jan 16, 2011)

Keep setting that bar high Steve...someday I may be able to attempt one of your masterpieces.


----------



## skiprat (Jan 16, 2011)

LOL, thanks all, but this one is pretty basic.:wink:

Here's a pic of the bits. The M8 bolt on the end presses down on the spring for the RB refill. I made the nib end ( inside) suitable for either a RB or BP. I just need a spacer to make up the difference in length. 
I kept the 'brand' name on the end of the bolt.:biggrin:

Thanks again


----------



## jskeen (Jan 16, 2011)

That's very cool!  I could see that as a limited production piece maybe.  I wonder.....  

So did you start out with stainless tube, or is the pen body an actual bolt?  If so, did you drill it or do you have a micro boring bar?  I can see most of the steps in my head but that one.  

Is this something that could be priced within the reach of mere mortals, or is it as time consuming as your usual works of art?


----------



## RichF (Jan 16, 2011)

Simply amazing.  I was caught in the before and after trap as well.


----------



## Timebandit (Jan 16, 2011)

Its not that its basic,its that its ingenious.Who else on here would have thought of this.It also helps to have the tools needed to create things like this,unlike most mere mortals.
Again,great pen and thanks for sharing it.:wink:



skiprat said:


> LOL, thanks all, but this one is pretty basic.:wink:
> 
> Here's a pic of the bits. The M8 bolt on the end presses down on the spring for the RB refill. I made the nib end ( inside) suitable for either a RB or BP. I just need a spacer to make up the difference in length.
> I kept the 'brand' name on the end of the bolt.:biggrin:
> ...


----------



## mbroberg (Jan 16, 2011)

WOW!

That's all I can really say. Just,

WOW!


----------



## its_virgil (Jan 16, 2011)

Clever idea one again, Steve, and excellent execution. You've "bolted" us over with this one. One of my favorites of yours also.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## PenMan1 (Jan 16, 2011)

I don't know what is in the water over in Wales, but would you send me a gallon? 

This is one of the most clever ideas I have seen in a while. Very creative, but at the same time, a "head slap" that says "why didn't I think of that?" 

Do the threads REALLY act as a pen cap? Great idea and execution, Steven!!!!


----------



## Phunky_2003 (Jan 16, 2011)

Steve,

I gotta say out of all the pens you've made this one is my favorite.  Being a mechanic for many years that is really awesome.  You've made some outstanding pieces of art but this one is way up on the list.  

Very nice work.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jan 16, 2011)

Damn Skip - The year has just started and you made the pen of the year.  Cool factor is 15 on a scale of 1-10.  I love it.


----------



## skiprat (Jan 16, 2011)

Timebandit said:


> It also helps to have the tools needed to create things like this,unlike most mere mortals.


 
No special tools required, I promise. One long 7mm drill available from anywhere. One 2.5mm drill for the tip of the refilll. 
Now drill a 5mm hole down a shaft of 7mm or slightly thinner. Loctite the drill in the hole you just drilled and allow to dry. You now have a long drill bit for the nib seating of a RB refill or for the recess for a BP spring.

oh....and btw....
Only nature can make something that is 'awesome', like a rainbow or lightning, or a bird flying, but these are just pens. Nothing made by a man is awesome.
Being 'immortal' would be bad, cos then we would never find out if there is a God who is giving Mother nature a helping hand create the real awesome stuff:wink:


----------



## gketell (Jan 16, 2011)

That is just too cool for words!!  Great creativity and even better implementation!!


----------



## mredburn (Jan 16, 2011)

Very nice Steve, fun and functional at the same time. Use it for writing or holding the family sedan together.:biggrin:


----------



## Rounder (Jan 16, 2011)

What a piece of work! Makes a beginner like me wonder of the possibilities! Just goes to show what a little (excuse me, a lot) of imagination and determination can accomplish. Beautiful work.


----------



## Russell Eaton (Jan 16, 2011)

Skip I just got a metal lathe for Christmas. I only hope before I die I can figure out how to make one of those. Thanks for posting, and giving some explanation.  Russell


----------



## CaptG (Jan 16, 2011)

Awesome job Steven.  You never cease to amaze me with your creativity.  Very nice.


----------



## LEAP (Jan 16, 2011)

Not Bad for our resident wizard, I can't wait to see what you come up with when you have a real brain storm!


----------



## ctubbs (Jan 16, 2011)

What is it with the name Steven?  Steven Jackson - Steven King, two minds that are so far off the beaten track as to be invisible to mere mortals.  Congratulations Steve, how wonderful it must be to be in a mind such as yours that cn even visualize a work of art such as your pens.  Beautiful work.  Thank you for inspiring.
Charles


----------



## JohnU (Jan 16, 2011)

Another "over the top" pen Skip!  It's been way too long in the waiting, glad to see you posting your creations again.  Ive missed being driven crazy over not owning a metal lathe let.  You sure make it look easy.  Thanks for sharing the process.  I'll add that to the others you've impressed us with.


----------



## CharlesH (Jan 16, 2011)

Good job Mr.Thinkingoutofthebox. Very creative and you are inspiring! This is what I call creating value, way to go! 

Charles


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 16, 2011)

I think all the great adjectives are used up so will stick with fantastic work as usual. You are a step ahead of the curve here for sure. Thanks for showing.


----------



## hasha2000 (Jan 16, 2011)

WOW, Very nice!!!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 16, 2011)

Anyone want to buy a bunch of pen tools!!!!!!!!!! After seeing this I simply give up, my brain waves and yours are worlds apart. Steve what's simple to you is not only difficult for me it's just that I've never had the foresight you have, I look at a nut and bolt and see a nut and bolt you see art....


----------



## witz1976 (Jan 16, 2011)

skiprat said:


> Timebandit said:
> 
> 
> > It also helps to have the tools needed to create things like this,unlike most mere mortals.
> ...



A metal lathe would help too I am guessing...

You guys are making me want to rob a bank so I can play with cool toys too:redface::redface:


----------



## Timebandit (Jan 16, 2011)

I meant like a metal lathe and taps and dies(those are kind of special) to do all of this kind of thing.I realize it is simple,IF you have the required equipment.

I am not just lacking the physical equipment,but also the ingenuity.

Again great job!!!



skiprat said:


> Timebandit said:
> 
> 
> > It also helps to have the tools needed to create things like this,unlike most mere mortals.
> ...


----------



## randywa (Jan 16, 2011)

I can't have one because it would end up bolted to a small block. I love it though.


----------



## broitblat (Jan 16, 2011)

YASCTMYSYHIW!

(Yet Another Skippy Creation That Makes You Shake Your Head In Wonder)

  -Barry


----------



## Jgrden (Jan 16, 2011)

HAS A HUMAN EVER BEEN DESIGNATED THE EIGHT WONDER OF THE WORLD?????


----------



## LouCee (Jan 16, 2011)

Very cool, thanks for sharing!


----------



## lorbay (Jan 16, 2011)

That is nice Skip.

Lin.


----------



## David Keller (Jan 16, 2011)

Another fabulous effort on your part, but I'd have to have a clip if I were to carry it around.


----------



## jaeger (Jan 16, 2011)

Very creative Skip and I will add, it is really nice to see your pens again!


----------



## fernhills (Jan 17, 2011)

Ahhhhhhhh!!  nuts..  Wow.  Carl


----------



## wiset1 (Jan 17, 2011)

That's the coolest thing I've seen!  I love the creativity behind it


----------



## cnirenberg (Jan 17, 2011)

Steven,
That pen is just fantastic.  I'm glad to see that you are back playing with your "nuts and bolts" again.  I love the long drill method too.  I really need to see that.
Thanks for posting this.


----------



## sappha58 (Jan 17, 2011)

That is simply genius!  Brilliant!


----------



## holmqer (Jan 17, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful work as usual, this is so far outside the box that there are no boxes in sight.


----------



## concho_joe (Jan 17, 2011)

Super cool!! Wow!!!


----------



## rkimery (Jan 17, 2011)

There's art!


----------



## Toni (Jan 17, 2011)

Steven you are such a kitless screw:biggrin: Love the pen you are just brilliant


----------



## OldReg (Jan 17, 2011)

Super cool.


----------



## areaman (Jan 17, 2011)

Steven, I love your pens, very inspiring. But also inspiring is the humbling of your remarks and the way you so often explain things an help the rest of us. thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dai Sensei (Jan 18, 2011)

Amazing


----------



## wizard (Jan 18, 2011)

Steven, All I can say is AWESOME PEN !!!! created by an outstanding, creative and gifted artisan. Regards, Doc


----------



## texaswoodworker (Jan 18, 2011)

That is AWESOME!!! Amazing job.


----------



## skiprat (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks again for all the kind comments:wink: Much appreciated:biggrin:




Toni said:


> Steven you are such a kitless screw:biggrin: .....


 
LOL Toni..that is just sooooooooooooo wrong, .....but I agree:rotfl::devil:


----------



## psperan (Jan 18, 2011)

WOW Phenomenal work!!!


----------



## bricketts528 (Jan 19, 2011)

Very AWESOME pen!


----------



## bking0217 (Jan 19, 2011)

And again, I am humbled.


----------



## Rfturner (Jan 19, 2011)

I think I just bolted my pen to my project and now I have to figure out which bolt it was. great job on it


----------



## MSGMP (Jan 19, 2011)

Amazing isn't a good enough term but I will use it anyway. I have turned some beautiful pens out of wood, but you and many others on here have really opened my eyes and mind to the endless possibilities out there. Now I just have to figure out how to do some of this stuff.


----------



## Sawdust46 (Jan 21, 2011)

I relatively new to this but that pen is INCREDIBLE!


----------

